# Skewb+2x2x2



## James Li (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## James Li (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 22, 2017)

I would love to see this mass-produced.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

太好了！


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 13, 2017)

This looks really nice


----------

